# Anyone in Jersey Area? Need Help Wiring My Driver Stations.



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a diagram I downloaded from Todd but it's very small and I can't make it out?

I have my supply, my triggering system for a lap counter, 4 stations and a PC.

Now If can get them all to play nice together i'll be a happy camper myself!!

Tom?? Any Suggestions??


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Dial,,,,,,,,,,,,,help,,,,,,,,,,,SwamperGene


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> Dial,,,,,,,,,,,,,help,,,,,,,,,,,SwamperGene




He's not listed under Swampergene.lol!:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Try SwamperGene. The capital letters make a difference!!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Where are you in Central Jersey, Joe?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> Where are you in Central Jersey, Joe?


SG!!:dude:

Sayerville.:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have family in Easton.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Have to see what my schedule looks like, you're about 2 hrs away...not too bad but I couldn't talk a timeframe 'til tomorrow night. It would have to be a weekend thing, and I can say that this week Sunday would likely be the day for me _if_ I can swing it. Don't know if you're going to Aberdeen so....that may be out for you.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm 99 percent going. 

I would accomodate you of coarse. I want it done by someone who knows. Anytime is fine by me SG.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I have a diagram I downloaded from Todd but it's very small and I can't make it out?
> 
> I have my supply, my triggering system for a lap counter, 4 stations and a PC.
> 
> ...


Joe,call me.917-575-1981


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> Have to see what my schedule looks like, you're about 2 hrs away...not too bad but I couldn't talk a timeframe 'til tomorrow night. It would have to be a weekend thing, and I can say that this week Sunday would likely be the day for me _if_ I can swing it. Don't know if you're going to Aberdeen so....that may be out for you.




SG, any day you can do would work for me. I'm not working alot yet.

But please let me know when it would work for you.

I will compensate you for your time, gas and tolls naturally.

Thanks Joe:thumbsup:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> SG, any day you can do would work for me. I'm not working alot yet.
> 
> But please let me know when it would work for you.
> 
> ...


I'll touch base with you later in the week Joe. Unfortunately Saturdays/Sundays are the only days I can do it. Are you pretty sure you have everything needed?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> I'll touch base with you later in the week Joe. Unfortunately Saturdays/Sundays are the only days I can do it. Are you pretty sure you have everything needed?




Cool. The weekends are fine by me bro. I will pm you my cell and we will make sure I have everything needed. I appreciate your help.:wave:


----------

